# Positive test one day, negative the next?



## Outofmymindyo (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi all, got a bit of a story and a question.

Yesterday I tested positive on 3 HPTs. My doctor's office wasn't open all day yesterday so I went to planned parenthood. They told me that their urine test was negative. They also told me that their test doesn't detect any hCG within the most current two weeks up until yesterday's date. I asked how I could have four positive tests at home. She said she doesn't know, but that I couldn't be pregnant because their test said I wasn't pregnant two weeks ago. Yes, I realize this sounds stupid.

Today I woke up and got another VERY faint positive or a negative. I saw my doctor and gave a urine sample. It was my second go of the day as it was only 9 am. Their urine test was negative. I then went to have blood drawn. I won't know about that until tomorrow or Monday. I then took two more tests, one when I got home and another about 30 minutes ago. They were both negative.

The first three tests were all the +/- type, two different brands. The one this morning was the +/- type of the brand I had already gotten three positives with. The two digital both read negative.

I guess my question is this: Is it possible for me to test positive one day and then test negative on the next day with urine tests if I'm really early in a pregnancy? My depo ran out last week (7 days exactly) and I haven't started a period. I haven't had a period in 4 years due to being on Mirena and then switching directly to the Depo. I would have no idea how to know if I managed to ovulate in time to have 3 positive tests yesterday. I am on NO medications that have any hCG in them. I also have no signs of having a period coming on at all.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Your first morning urine would have the most concentrated levels of HCG. If you took tests later in the day, your urine would be more diluted because you've been drinking and because they HCG doesn't have as much time to build up in your urine. The blood test would be more definitive. Good luck!


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

I took about 15 tests with my this last pregnancy.

I don't know when I o'd....but my cycles are in the shorter range

I got two positives on cheap blue tests on Wednesday CD20 13 days after dtd

*I was barfy and tired.

Then read about them being notorious for false positives.

Thursday bought the pink tests - negative.

Friday morning negative Friday evening positive, late friday night negative

and Saturday they were a light positive. (all pink tests and all same brand)

I think it was "too early". Then from Sunday on they were all +.

My doctor ran my betas CD27 and they were low at 47.

When I went back and did the math it seemed to me that if it doubles every 2 days...

my hcg on Sunday and Monday was around 25.

Friday and Saturday it would have been faintly picking up at about 12.5....

Assuming the first tests were false positives...then the early tests were super sensitive and super expensive..

Some of the doctor's tests and day your period is due cheaper ones probably test in the 25-50 range.

This isn't probably a bad thing as they might miss some chemical pregnancies all together.


----------

